# UFC 129: GSP vs shields



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

A reminder to the fans of this weekends event. Quite an action packed evening. Main event is gsp vs shields, real fans know who Jake shields is, and for good reason, on a bigger winning streak than gsp, multiple event champion, multiple weight champion, and easily the best ju jitsu practitioner he has fought. With his own blend of "American ju jitsu" he is incredibly dangerous. However he is also, for all his accolades, not as good as gsp, and even on the ground I doubt he can beat st pierre. Other fights to watch are Jose aldo vs Mark homenick, homenick coming off a very nice knock out of george roop, has the unfortunate pleasure of facing the wrecking machine in aldo. He is "so" destructive he can only really be compared to Anderson silva and will put on the show. Also couture vs machida should be worth the watch if not just for intrigue

Enjoy if your watching :thumb:

Matt


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

gsp,aldo and randy for the win ,should be a good night


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i hope shields wins to be honest.bored to death of "GSP" and all the fanfare,and although he is a tremendous athlete,**** me he is boring to watch.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

silverback said:


> i hope shields wins to be honest.bored to death of "GSP" and all the fanfare,and although he is a tremendous athlete,**** me he is boring to watch.


He is the lesser of 2 evils though, shields is even worse lol


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

stangalang said:


> He is the lesser of 2 evils though, shields is even worse lol


but he (gsp) was more exciting without the title imho :devil:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Week to early lol, next weekend mate


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

silverback said:


> but he (gsp) was more exciting without the title imho :devil:


Couldn't agree more :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Scrim-1- said:


> Week to early lol, next weekend mate


Secretly I realised that as soon as I pressed submit lol but thought it was worthy of a weeks build up. The only fight I am as excited to see as the aldo fight is guida pettis, some real fights worthy of getting excited about :thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

stangalang said:


> Secretly I realised that as soon as I pressed submit lol but thought it was worthy of a weeks build up. The only fight I am as excited to see as the aldo fight is guida pettis, some real fights worthy of getting excited about :thumb:


aldo, IS, the main event for me.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Just watched mma live, apparently randy is finally going to retire after the machida fight. About time I think, he is amazing but nobody can keep that up for so long


----------



## DNZ 21 (Feb 10, 2009)

Aldo is a utter beast and I just hope he hits the ground running in the UFC. I dare bet casual fans dont even know who he is. 

As for GSP and Shields both are as boring as each other. GSP should win but it wouldnt surprise me if Shields pulled something out the bag

The only thing left to say is WAR Randy


----------



## Iain00 (Feb 23, 2010)

I see GSP winning although my ideal scenario is for Shields to win and GSP to go up to 185 for a run against fresh competition.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Bump, now I'm not confusing my bank holiday weekends


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i see your still up stang


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Wad up dawg, you know I can't sleep come fight night, you got it on?


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

sorry mate nodded off lol.its on record because im knackered and i know i wont last till the end.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

**** ME have you seen the size of that thing?


----------



## DNZ 21 (Feb 10, 2009)

I hate GSP even more now after that. Send him up to 185 so Silva can destroy him


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

DNZ 21 said:


> I hate GSP even more now after that. Send him up to 185 so Silva can destroy him


Amen brother, but!

Would the same thing happen with silva?


----------



## DNZ 21 (Feb 10, 2009)

Anderson Silva would make a mockery of GSP's stand up and finish him off any time he liked


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

NO SPOILERS please


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

silverback said:


> NO SPOILERS please


Don't worry yourself good buddy, no spoiling your entertainment here :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh and brittney looked AMAZING :doublesho


----------



## DNZ 21 (Feb 10, 2009)

stangalang said:


> Oh and brittney looked AMAZING :doublesho


Couldnt agree more :thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

britney and arianny are awesome,not so keen on shandela, is it ? anyway

possible spoilers below,highlight if you want to read 

i have to say although i was aware of aldo,i havent really seen a huge amount of him.i watched on youtube etc but im not gonna say i have knwon about him for ages.watching the "prime time" hype programs,all i have heard is "aldo aldo aldo" and even myself said it would be the fight of the night.i have to say i was disappointed ,but,rogan was hyping this kid up like **** before the ring entrance,when things started not going to plan,he was coming out with al kinds of ****,like "weight cutting" and leaving training early" etc.very strange.


----------



## DNZ 21 (Feb 10, 2009)

If you watch the "champions" interview the same day as the weigh ins you will see Aldo looked very ill, didnt even look there to be honest. Dont forget he is coming in from a injury lay off as well and that is the biggest stage/fight of his career and you can let him off a little. I have followed his career through the WEC and that lad can fight for sure. He is only 24 as well so plenty of time for him to come into his own. He IS one of the best P4P in the world right now and should only get better. Have a look for his fight with Faber for a Aldo master class :thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

DNZ 21 said:


> If you watch the "champions" interview the same day as the weigh ins you will see Aldo looked very ill, didnt even look there to be honest. Dont forget he is coming in from a injury lay off as well and that is the biggest stage/fight of his career and you can let him off a little. I have followed his career through the WEC and that lad can fight for sure. He is only 24 as well so plenty of time for him to come into his own. He IS one of the best P4P in the world right now and should only get better. Have a look for his fight with Faber for a Aldo master class :thumb:


oh dont get me wrong,im aware of how good his previous fights have been,but it was just very strange how rogan was going on,then it looked like hominick (spelling) was not just gonna be a stepping stone and was more than happy to bang,stand and grind it out.another snooze fest by gsp however  actually,maybe thats a bit harsh on gsp,but his post fight interviews always annoy me due to his insistance on bringing up how he couldnt have been more exciting,nothings changing george,your not exciting to watch,stop bringing it up :lol:


----------



## DNZ 21 (Feb 10, 2009)

Yep that just about sums GSP up. Dont keep saying "should have done this and that" just DO IT lol

Hominick is a decent fighter as well. Trained by one of the best and has been a champ in that weight class in other promotions. I just think people are bigging Aldo up a little much. I would easy have him in my top 5 P4P right now tho


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I gotta agree that hominick did an amazing job, his striking is crisp and he will be a problem for everyone on the way up to his next shot, which he will get. Aldo has to be top 5 simply because of how well rounded he is. Shawn thompkins will be the next 'super' trainer, the new must have, he is top notch :thumb:


----------



## DNZ 21 (Feb 10, 2009)

Sounds like it wasnt just a bad weight cut with Aldo possibly being ill

_"José Aldo may have been ill before and during his fight against Hominick. After the bout, he argued with his coach (in Portuguese) that he should have taken some antibiotics before the fight.

His coach answered (while putting the shirt on him): "The antibiotics wouldn't have helped! You're the ****ing champion man! **** the antibiotics! You fought well, smooth and composed."

All this happened before his post-fight interview with Joe Rogan"._


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

That would explain quite a bit :thumb:


----------

